# New ERB day!?



## MF_Kitten (Feb 18, 2009)

this SHOULD count as an ERB! 

it&#180;s mah new 7 string bass! 





















funny fact: this is the exact same instrument that is pictured on the woodo website! does that mean i have like... the first one or something? 
check their pictures out, they&#180;re much better than mine: http://www.woodoguitars.se/Prod&#37;2011 B7 Ash.html

now, i nearly shat my pants when i saw the size of this damn thing... the neck is HUGE! 

now, let&#180;s say the bad shit first: i can&#180;t say i&#180;m too impressed by the fine details on the thing, it&#180;s rather crudely put together. there are little tiny mistakes in the wood here and there, but nothing that makes a difference for playability or sound or anything like that, and it looks alot more nice than ugly 

as you can see though, there&#180;s a "knot" in the maple on the back of the neck. you can&#180;t feel it, but it looks a little weird  (this is proof, btw, that this is the very bass pictured on their website!)

other things that were "wrong", was some little tiny dents here and there, and some other little things like that. i think the only thing that&#180;s "wrong" that affects playability, is the frets not being perfect on the edges. also, the frets are a little oxidized, if that&#180;s the right word to use here. like there&#180;s a little black rust-looking stuff on a couple frets. they&#180;re still totally smooth though.

the transition from neck to body looks a little shoddy, but it feels right. the headstock veneer isn&#180;t perfect around the edges, but again, you don&#180;t really notice it until you look for it.

the saddles are a little "dusted" with sawdust, and there are some wood chips that are still kinda hanging on in the string holes for the string-through-body.

aside from these imperfect aesthetics though, the woods look great, and aside from the fret edges it plays great! there&#180;s a little fret buzz and stuff, so it needs a setup, but it&#180;s been shipped in cooold weather, so 

it sounds like a hifi-ish bass, with loads of clarity, and it&#180;s got some nice sustain! i&#180;m guessing the fact that it&#180;s walnut wings on a maple/walnut neck has something to do with that 

the pickups are good, the electronics are good, and i&#180;m quite impressed by the wilkinson tuners!

i just need to get some strings that are more to my liking, and the low f# string (it&#180;s got an extra high f# at the moment, which i tune to high E like a normal 7 string guitar an octave down)

then i need to give it some toothbrush action on the string saddles and stuff, and maybe clean out the string-holes.

i&#180;ll say the quality control is like rondo music&#180;s agile instruments. there are silly little mistakes here and there, but they don&#180;t really distract from the instrument&#180;s looks, and you end up loving it so much you just can&#180;t make yourself depart with it 

i need to get a bag for this too, my guitar bag would be blown apart by this beast 

and yes, it&#180;s a bit heavy 

any questions? (yes, i&#180;m making a video!)


----------



## demolisher (Feb 18, 2009)

Mf, dude, fuck the scratches and dings, that thing is fucking beast. there is not doubt in my mind that will destroy worlds with some gary goodmans on that thing. Good call getting that over the ibanez becuase now you have noodling range!

-Demolisher from the BDHES(basses don't have enough strings) foundation


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 18, 2009)

That thing is pretty damn beautiful man, once those little things are sorted out I bet it'll be a beast  Congrats on your purchase.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Feb 18, 2009)

Nice score! How're you going to tune the thing? F#BEADGC? BEADGCF?


----------



## Ruins (Feb 18, 2009)

this beast looks good 

congrats mate i am looking forward for your video.
in your video could you include some sound tests playing with eq and pup blend balance? also pick finger and slap i don't care if you can not use this or other technique good just make sound for the video and for the purpose of making me from happy to very happy


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 18, 2009)

i&#180;ll do those things in the video 

it came tuned to BEADGCF, but i&#180;m going to tune it like a guitar, and with a low f#, so it&#180;ll be low f# to high B


----------



## MerlinTKD (Feb 18, 2009)

Morten, that thing is amazing!! Can't wait to hear and see it in action!!!


----------



## Sroth Saraiel (Feb 18, 2009)

AWESOME ERB!!!

Enjoy man!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 18, 2009)

thanks, guys!

you&#180;re gunna get to hear it alot too, when i get my shermanized schecter, and my octave4plus string! 

it&#180;s my main (read: only) bass!

and i agree that the "quality issues" are just sloppy aesthetics, and are only in the smaller details. i shouldn&#180;t be this picky either, since i haven&#180;t ever owned anything this high-end in my life 

only real complaint is having to scub off the dust from the saddles, maybe remove the little woodchips in there, and having the frets dressed. the two first ones are just teeny weeny things, and the third is common as hell these days, even with expencive gibsons, hah!


----------



## TomAwesome (Feb 18, 2009)




----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 18, 2009)

i might add that i&#180;ve sent an email to woodo guitars telling them what could be better etc, and i&#180;m hoping they&#180;ll reply (the guy who runs it replied really fast earlier, so i think he&#180;ll get back to me).

i can&#180;t wait to start recording something alongside a guitar with this.

i kinda wish the pickups were humbuckers, or at least noiseless, but the amount of noise isn&#180;t bad at all, unless you want pretty bright tones or something. the pickups are single coils, see.

the headstock looks so manly and bold in person, it makes me happy to look at it... it&#180;s so fat, yet it&#180;s fat for a reason! 

and the walnut has a really 3D effect in the light, it looks awesome! and you can really REALLY feel the wood on this thing. it feels like you&#180;re touching bare wood, not paint with a hint of wood below. really smooth, too!


----------



## Apophis (Feb 18, 2009)

Congrats, looks just great


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 18, 2009)

thanks! 

after sitting around with it next to me, picking it up every once and again for some time today, i&#180;ve come to love it even more! 

it&#180;s got that piano-like quality to it, all it needs is a fresh setup and the strings needed for it&#180;s new tuning, and it&#180;ll be sweet sauce!


----------



## knuckle_head (Feb 18, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## TheAceOfSpades1 (Feb 19, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> now, i nearly shat my pants when i saw the size of this damn thing... the neck is HUGE!



Lol, I did too when I pulled out my Conklin GT-7 out of the box aswell. Congrats!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 19, 2009)

TheAceOfSpades1 said:


> Lol, I did too when I pulled out my Conklin GT-7 out of the box aswell. Congrats!



hah!

funny how it looks so "meh, not that much of a difference rly!" in the pictures, then you remove the white foam-stuff that covers it, and immediately your testicles drop another notch down


----------



## daemon barbeque (Feb 19, 2009)

Lekkker!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 19, 2009)

Wow, that thing looks killer.


----------



## AeonSolus (Feb 20, 2009)

Huge bass is huuuuugee..

Anyway, HNERBD , hope you enjoy it, make sure you post clips


----------



## phaeded0ut (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks for writing the review, looks like a great bass. Any thoughts about switching out the pickups for something a bit more "you?"


----------



## yingmin (Feb 20, 2009)

Say "hello" to crippling back problems. You're going to start walking around all bent over like a question mark, just like old women in Korea.


----------



## Ruins (Feb 20, 2009)

i highly doubt it. Mortan is guitar player first than bass player. this bass is going to be used for home recordings and not live situations.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 21, 2009)

i'll play it live if i ever play bass in a band, but chances are low 

i'd love to play it live though...

anyways!

i've asked the guy over at woodo if i could get some soapbar pickups for it through him, as he said he was going to change the specs on it to have soapbars and a brass nut instead.


----------



## Våd Hamster (Feb 25, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> i'll play it live if i ever play bass in a band, but chances are low
> 
> i'd love to play it live though...
> 
> ...



Good thing I stumbled upon this thread, as I was just about to order the B7 bubinga, but I see no reason to do so if they'll be upgraded soon 

Although I'll probably kill my wallet when I order my Intrepid anyways. Damn Danish taxes


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 25, 2009)

i don&#180;t know when they&#180;ll update it though...

you could just buy one and then get the new parts later on. you would probably get a few kroner for the pickups, and i&#180;m sure a new nut wouldn&#180;t be too expencive if you want one.

other than that, i don&#180;t think there are any real changes being done in the construction. he said he would MAYBE contact the factory and ask them to slightly move the tuners so that the string pull would be totally straight. it&#180;s straight enough at the moment though, so i don&#180;t care too much about that part 

i&#180;m wondering what options there are for pickups... gotta find out!


----------



## Ruins (Feb 25, 2009)

hey Moten i remember you said something about video review....


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 25, 2009)

yeah, but i won&#180;t make one just yet 

i&#180;m waiting for some more stuff first


----------



## Våd Hamster (Feb 25, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> i don&#180;t know when they&#180;ll update it though...
> 
> you could just buy one and then get the new parts later on. you would probably get a few kroner for the pickups, and i&#180;m sure a new nut wouldn&#180;t be too expencive if you want one.
> 
> ...




I don't think I'd be comfortable doing new routing for larger pickups though...  And I do have a thing for monstrous pickups 

Also, brass nut sounds interesting, never heard of that before?


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 25, 2009)

brass nuts aren&#180;t that popular, but it&#180;s nothing new. i think it was popular in the 80&#180;s though 

it has a brighter more high-mids type of sound i guess, and it&#180;s alot more durable.

i think it&#180;s a little strange that nuts aren&#180;t nickel or stainless steel most of the time to be honest, because if you play an open string, the nut will be receiving the other end of the string, with metal on the other... anyways 

i&#180;ve asked kent armstrong about having new noiseless/humbucking/whatever pickups made. if he can do that, then i&#180;m satisfied 

the only annoying thing is the actual noise, the pickups themselves sound really nice.

there&#180;s another company doing 7 string pickups that are almost the same size as the ones that come stock with this bass. they&#180;re a little thinner i think, but they&#180;re the exact same width. the company name starts with a D, you can find the name on Conklin&#180;s site (check the custom bass options list, it&#180;s listed under pickups)


----------



## demolisher (Feb 26, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> brass nuts aren&#180;t that popular, but it&#180;s nothing new. i think it was popular in the 80&#180;s though
> 
> it has a brighter more high-mids type of sound i guess, and it&#180;s alot more durable.
> 
> ...





DELANO PICKUPS. DELANO PICKUPS. GET DELANO PICKUPS.

seriously best tone ever. expensive as fuck though. they do the in line cancelling humbucker for 7s


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 4, 2009)

demolisher said:


> DELANO PICKUPS. DELANO PICKUPS. GET DELANO PICKUPS.
> 
> seriously best tone ever. expensive as fuck though. they do the in line cancelling humbucker for 7s



that´s the one 

i might get soapbars if i get them though, because the single-coil-sized ones are slightly thinner than the cavities already on the bass, so there would be a gap on the sides.


----------



## ixlramp (Mar 4, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> i've asked the guy over at woodo if i could get some soapbar pickups for it through him, as he said he was going to change the specs on it to have soapbars and a brass nut instead.



Excellent  The one thing putting me off buying one of these is the single coil pickups.


----------



## phaeded0ut (Mar 4, 2009)

I really wish that Bartolini made extended range pickups. Love their double and triple coils alot. Don't have an opinion on Seymour Duncan's, unfortunately...


----------



## ibznorange (Mar 4, 2009)

i desperately want a set of delano hybrids in a 5er. delano is teh sex


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 5, 2009)

bartolini was planning to make 7 string ones, if you look at their site, but it looks like it never happened...

i might just get these delano puppies if i can afford it, people seem to like them 

gotta be able to afford the guitar parts i need AND the bass set-up AND the delano pickups though, so the next paycheck will tell!


----------



## nespythe (Mar 6, 2009)

Did you have to pay lots of tax? I'm looking to order one but I'm afraid customs might hit me hard, but since it's in the EU...


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 6, 2009)

Sweet bass!

I like the choice of the pickups brand


----------

